
NeoKarting Startup Brings the Mario Kart Game in Real Life - NeoKarting
http://www.neokarting.ca
======
bufferoverflow
The video editing is so annoying. Stop with the effects, just let me see
what's going on.

------
NeoKarting
Questions and comments are welcome.

